# PVC Stab's



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Well guys i just wanted to kinda show what ive been doin on the off season hunting!
















Finished this one today


----------



## Fuggysuggy (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Mikeski3 (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice!! What do you put inside? What diameter do you use?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Pretty cool looking.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Mikeski3 said:


> Nice!! What do you put inside? What diameter do you use?


 3/4 inch pvc pipe lol


----------



## WooleyBooger (Aug 24, 2009)

Where do you guys find the squared end caps? I went today and could only find the round ones.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone doing there own projects?


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Those are great! Sweet paint jobs too


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks!!! im doing a ghost splatter that has proven to be difficult it a clear smoke looking color..


----------



## BigLurch75 (Dec 19, 2009)

How do you secure the stud that screws into the riser?


----------



## reece . (Jul 21, 2012)

My first one I'm workin on a few more a short huntin one and a long competition one


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

How is the bolt secured? What's in the end for weight? I like it


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey i make a hole smaller than bolt and finally get it where i can thread it then when i put it on i use pvc pipe glue to make it solid then for weights use washers


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Started making them again as of today lol


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

We need a diy write up, show us the process


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

you can also use a broom handle with two 1/2 pvc caps. works well also. I used penny's for my weights they weight 1/10 oz so it is eaisly adjustable. Great looking stab's sweet paint jobs. i will post a pic of mine when i get home


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

those look good!


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

ill do a write up as soon as i get home and ill post pictures


----------



## Lucasic (Jun 27, 2008)

What you use for the weights?

Very good work!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

How do you paint it like that?!? Looks sick.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Items u will need
3/4 pvc pipe
3/4 inch end cap
1-1/2 inch 5/16ths fine thread hex head screw
1/4 inch wooden dowl rod 
some fine grit sandpaper
a drill make sure bit is smaller than 5/16th
rubber caps for stools and chairs the 1 inch black ones at walmart 
#1 sand down the pvc pipe tell the glossyish look is gone
#2 take th end cap and drill a hole dead in the middle, there is a dimple right in the center of most caps
#3 after drilling hole wallow it out to where the bolt will not quite go through make it where u have to physically thread the bolt in keeps it stronger
#4 take any size drill bit for the holes u want that go down the side of the stabalizer i used just under a half inch 
#5 use a sharpie marker and mark dots in a straight line depending on leingth i went every 2 inches on the longer ones and ever 1 1/2 on the shorter ones
#6 if u have a drill press use it lol drillholes on the dots u made fairly simple lol now twish it to where u can put holes inbetween the ones u have already put just by centeringinbetween original holes.
#7 sand stabalizer down because the holes will have sharp peices i run something through the pipe to knock anything inside the pipe that may be loose inside it
#8 next attack the end cap; with the screw to the pvc pipe u can use what ever kinda glue u want my choice anymore is gel superglue by loctite
#9 now after it dries u want to paint use a gloss or a matte black paint cheep does work black is the only kind i can make stay coat the whole stabalizer with the black let it hang and dry i use a metal clothes hanger find a place to hang it and put a fan on it.
#10 wile the stabilizer is drying get ur dowel rod if u have decided what colors u want it to be you paint the dowel rod that color with acrylic paint then let it dry cut it where it will fit inside you stabilizer perfectly
#11 after stabilizer has dried take the acrylic paint u had chose water it down where its almost liquidy but still has some thickness to it then get a fluffy paintbrush that u can whip to make it splatter text it out of a board or something first
#12 now u splatter the stabilizer with how much ever u want theres different types of splatter lines and straight up splatter i like both.
#13 now rehang it and let it dry the dowel rod needs to be secured inside no we have been using black electrial tape to make it to the thickness where it fits snugly into the stabilizer if u use that route then after u get it where it will fit snugly inside then u slide it inside after the paint has dried.
#14 after doing the above steps put the rubber piece over the end of ur stabilizer and there ya go u got ur very own stabilizer.

Now this is the reason i started making them, a 30 inch stabilizer ur looking at 300 400 dollars these do just as good of a job and heck u made them so they cant ever be copied

ur stabilizer u made will cost u around 10.00 to make that's after buying pipe ur end cap ur rubber caps ur bolt ur spray paint and ur acrylic paint. if u don't have the paint brushes its going to cost a couple more dollars but u really cant beat the price and satisfaction that u made it!


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Here is my stabilizer I made out of a broom handle. Put packing peanuts to fill it and put penny's in it for my weight. Then dip it in plastic dip to coat it


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Very nice. The good thing,they work.I have 2
I build my own scopes.Find my lens dot shows up better,

Tag for later.[ Later


----------



## JLentz (Sep 16, 2011)

I made one similar recently but it doesn't look nearly as cool as the OP's. I used a pre made and threaded price of plastic pipe with a steel pipe end cap for the weight. It just threaded on the end. I used a bolt at the riser end and filled the inside with some pieces of a foam pipe insulation strip. A little OD green paint and its done. Made it for a bow someone gave me for my some but it turned out the bow wasn't right for him so it's just sitting. I may give it a shot on my bow.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

always worth a try lol


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

Here are a few pictures of the process that i used. 

Levi


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

And here is the finished product. I could use a little bit more weight. 

Levi


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

I forgot to post the pic with it on my bow. It seems to fit the APA just fine, it was a little light on the carbon Matrix. But yes they are nice and easy to make. I would put just a touch more end weight on the next one i build. 

It is basicly a double pipe, the smaller one goes inside the larger one. you can heat up the PVC to make it smaller or larger to fit the fitting that you find. just heat and push it over or into what you need it to fit. 

Levi


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I made one yesterday but I keep trying to post it but it wont work!


----------



## justinmchael903 (May 3, 2012)

Looks nicw


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

alot of creativity comming out on this would like to see others as well


----------



## JLentz (Sep 16, 2011)

Levi, that's a good looking stab. I'd never guess it was DIY if I only saw the end result. Question, what if any did you use for weight, and what is the end piece you have on that? It looks like a limb saver or something.


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

JLentz, Thanks man. i did not use any weight, I should have and i still might. But for now it really does balance ok on the APA bow. but it was too light on the Carbon Matrix and the PSE that i had it on before. But if i need to add weight i would take the end off and but just a spot of lead in the end and then put a new cap back on. Or i had also looked at putting a drop down piece to help with canting the bow. the down weight would keep me from canting the bow to the side. But i think that i will not mess with it till after hunting season this year. The rubber on the end is a limb saver piece that i had. Seemed to really help with the vibration. And it is very stiff with the inter and outer rods. I'm not supper happy about the paint, it is a rattle can job but works ok for now. 

Levi


----------



## Nitrous24 (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is the one that I made. It is the prototype. I wanted to see if my idea for weight would work. The next one will be a little bit cleaner.

View attachment 1722350









The weight for the front is adjustable for how much you want and where it is located. I am also going to make a front end that will hold lead buck shot since this one will only get to
15oz total.









The screws that hold the wait in will be replaced with set screws when I make the next one.


----------



## lardy125 (Sep 17, 2009)

John Wayne said:


> I forgot to post the pic with it on my bow. It seems to fit the APA just fine, it was a little light on the carbon Matrix. But yes they are nice and easy to make. I would put just a touch more end weight on the next one i build.
> 
> It is basicly a double pipe, the smaller one goes inside the larger one. you can heat up the PVC to make it smaller or larger to fit the fitting that you find. just heat and push it over or into what you need it to fit.
> 
> Levi



That looks awesome JW, nice work!


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

that is awsome with how u did that with the weights!


----------



## Lucasic (Jun 27, 2008)

My stabilizer based on yours.


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

great thread. Nice work.


----------



## manticus (Jul 12, 2013)

I've made a couple of prototypes as well in the last few days. I'll post pics shortly, but two are copper and two are oil-filled PVC.

Andy


----------



## Tryin' (Jul 3, 2009)

Taggity!


----------



## manticus (Jul 12, 2013)

The copper pipe ones are pretty basic. Just 1/2" pipe, a cap, bolt/nut and the end is filled with silicon to seal it and add a little extra weight.

The PVC's are 3/4" pipe, 2 caps, bolt/nut and 90% filled with 10w30 synthetic oil for some shock absorption. The oil works surprisingly well and you can feel a distinct difference between it and the same length copper stab even though they weigh about the same.

I'm going to try a few other designs before I start trying to make them look pretty, I like the physics aspect of it. :smile:

Andy


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

i like the looks of the copper ones how much they weigh dont got to be exact just a rough guess lol


----------



## manticus (Jul 12, 2013)

They're actually 3/8" pipe. I just looked it up an 3/8" copper pipe is .641lb/ ft. The long one is 26", so about 1.4 lbs. The short one is 13" and the end is filled with 3" nails and silicone. So it's about 13oz, biased toward the end.

My wife is really liking the short copper one and I'm digging on the 11" oil-filled PVC.


----------

